# Final set up



## Lukony (May 14, 2006)

Well, I think I finally have my website down to how I want it. http://www.freewebs.com/lukony/ if anyone wants to add me to their site or if you want my to put a link on my site from yours, just ask.


----------



## worldofmantis (May 15, 2006)

is the cart workin for ya?


----------

